# EV Electric Vehicle Plans & 3 wheel car, HOW TO manual



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $49.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Wednesday Sep-30-2009 10:30:19 PDT
Buy It Now for only: US $49.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------



## EVMAN (Jul 26, 2007)

this auction is run ALL the time!

same person also runs an auction for the "whole company" LOL!!

"only" $149K IIRC (?) just search "electric vehicle" @ ebay

I would recommend the Vortex Plans over the Doran Plans.

There's also the Tri Magnum plans.

afn
T


----------

